

A sneak peek at the inbox of a freeware developer - fizz972
http://blog.nirsoft.net/2010/03/31/weird-and-funny-stories-for-april-fools-day/

======
Confusion
You can read this, not as a funny list of anecdotes, but as real problems
every software vendor, be it open source, freeware or commercial, will face.

